
Librem 5 – End of May Progress - kgwxd
https://puri.sm/posts/librem-5-end-of-may-progress/
======
UberofXplsgo
I'm very excited about the Librem 5 but I'm starting to get the impression
that they weren't close to shipping in January 2019. Honestly that's fine as
long as the final product is good

------
gouh
I'm curious about "Phoc" replacement of Rootson, is the source available
anywhere ?

As stated in the readme, Rootson " does not have particularly clean code and
is not particularly well designed " so it makes sense not to use it in
production. But there are very few alternative (Wayfire is one alternative but
the architecture and API is so confusing that I'd rather use wlroots directly)

~~~
blendergeek
> I'm curious about "Phoc" replacement of Rootson, is the source available
> anywhere ?

Yes, all software developed by Purism for distribution is legally required to
be open source. It is in there corporate charter.

~~~
gouh
I'm asking because Phoc is not on their Gitlab, thus I was wondering if
someone knew where Phoc sources are ?

